# Hitch-hiking in Spain



## Lucrezia (Dec 20, 2015)

Hi everyone,
I'm new and this is my first post.
I'm a 23 years old italian girl, I love travelling and I'm currently living in Barcelona.

I want to hitch hike till Andalucìa alone but I'm concerned about safety, so I was also thinking about using a car sharing app or website.
I've found an app on Apple store, "No Taxi": a car sharing platform without any fee where you can also ask for a ride for free: it seems a cool alternative to hitch-hiking.
If it were true, it would be a great way to save money while travelling and it'd be safer than hitch-hiking on the road.

As I don't know anyone who uses it, I'm not sure it's not a scam. Can anyone reccommend it?
And also, I wonder: if it is free, how do they monetize from it? Do you think it's safe?

Thanks in advance!

Cheers,
Lucrezia


----------



## etpyh (Dec 20, 2015)

Try https://www.blablacar.com


----------



## roguetrader (Dec 20, 2015)

Trains are incredibly cheap in Spain - how about that ? safer than hitching.... Unless you want that random element associated with entering a strangers car..........


----------



## Matt Derrick (Dec 20, 2015)

@etpyh @roguetrader get some avatars 

@Lucrezia is there a local equivalent of craigslist for spain? what about this?

https://geo.craigslist.org/iso/es

most craigslist sites in the usa have a ride share section.


----------



## OutsideYourWorld (Dec 20, 2015)

blablacar is great in that part of Europe... But i'd always hitch when possible!


----------



## Kim Chee (Dec 21, 2015)

The same people who would give you a ride on the Internet would probably give you a ride if they saw you on the side of the road.


----------



## Lucrezia (Dec 21, 2015)

Hi etpyh thanks for your reply! 
I already know blabla car, but they have like 10% commissions, and now I want to save as much money as possible.
It seems this app notaxi offers same service for free, you can decide the price and see if someone accepts it.
It's also pretty easy to use but I don't know if I should trust them as it's not as popular as blabla car


----------



## Lucrezia (Dec 21, 2015)

roguetrader said:


> Trains are incredibly cheap in Spain - how about that ? safer than hitching.... Unless you want that random element associated with entering a strangers car..........


Actually the cheapest option would be the bus, but the trip is super long, already experienced 12 hours from south to north of italy - no more thanks  
By car is way faster and more confortable especially when you carry some stuff... I wanted to try with a car sharing app because it's safer than on the road: everything is tracked, they have name, email address etc.


----------



## Lucrezia (Dec 21, 2015)

Thanks everyone for the replies anyway 
@Matt Derrick I don't know any equivalent of craigslist in Spain

I've never hitch hiked on the road, probably if I was a male I would but as a girl alone I don't feel confortable


----------



## etpyh (Dec 21, 2015)

Lucrezia said:


> I already know blabla car, but they have like 10% commissions, and now I want to save as much money as possible.


Didn't know that. The german version blablacar.de is free but they don't have as many ride offer for spain. I always thought that all blablacar sites have the same offers.
But even with 10% it shouldn't be too expensive.


----------



## OutsideYourWorld (Dec 21, 2015)

Yea 10% of 30 euros or whatever is going to be nothing. I don't recall there being a commission... This was a couple years ago now that I was there.


----------



## Lucrezia (Dec 21, 2015)

Maybe I'm confusing Bla Bla car with Uber... anyway, it seems nobody has tried this No taxi yet, maybe they've just created the app, and this is why it's free.


----------



## roguetrader (Dec 22, 2015)

Hey Lucrezia have you met anyone on the English vehicle travelling scene in Barca ? - there used to be a few sites in the industrial area of Badalona.... Why I say this is a lot of people go back and forth between Barcelona and the big travellers site at El Moreon near Orgiva which as you may know is in the Alpujarras area of Andalucia ; the area you wanna get to... perhaps you could find a safe ride that way ? some of your countrymen might know where the sites are - I recall the English & Italians free party rigs used to park together in Badalona, enjoying their shared love for tekno and ketamine ! Good luck and if you get to the south be sure to check out the Orgiva area if you looking to meet fellow travelling types...... wish Iwas back in Barca, one of my favourite cities


----------



## Lucrezia (Dec 23, 2015)

roguetrader said:


> Hey Lucrezia have you met anyone on the English vehicle travelling scene in Barca ? - there used to be a few sites in the industrial area of Badalona.... Why I say this is a lot of people go back and forth between Barcelona and the big travellers site at El Moreon near Orgiva which as you may know is in the Alpujarras area of Andalucia ; the area you wanna get to... perhaps you could find a safe ride that way ? some of your countrymen might know where the sites are - I recall the English & Italians free party rigs used to park together in Badalona, enjoying their shared love for tekno and ketamine ! Good luck and if you get to the south be sure to check out the Orgiva area if you looking to meet fellow travelling types...... wish Iwas back in Barca, one of my favourite cities



I don't know anyone in Badalona, but I'll ask my friends, maybe they do! Thanks a lot for your advice, I was already thinking about going to Orgiva, I've heard nice things about that place


----------



## uniparemassilmas (Dec 23, 2015)

I have hitchhiked in Catalonia twice: from Barcelona to north. Once with one guy, once alone. It's not as fast as german, or Austria or any other similar countries, but doable. Unfortunatley have no experience with Spainish part, but my friends have done it. Are you in facebook? Maybe you can find someone to hitchhike with in these groups: 
https://www.facebook.com/groups/hitchhikersworldwide/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/hitchhiketribe/ there are more of course, but I use these. 

Check also http://hitchwiki.org/en/Spain 

Oh, and if you have some questions more about solo traveling in Europe, feel free to contact me, as I have traveled by hitchhiking alone in 8 countries.


----------

